# Length of time between cycles



## HillBill (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I had a BFN about 3 weeks ago & wondered how long is normal to wait between cycles?
I have my consultation next week I guess to discuss maybe why it didn't work. I want to get on with my next cycle but I think they will say to wait another 3 months to start again. I'm 38 and want to just get on with it!!
Thanks for your help. Px


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi pas, sorry to hear of your BFN  

At my clinic it's three bleeds including the one you have at BFN before you can have another cycle.  I have read posts on here though where some clinics it's 2 and some ladies who feel like they don't have the precious time to wait due to their age, their clinic will make an exception and let them cycle again straight away.

Really is something only your individual clinic can decide but I think in the main, most clinics it's 3 bleeds!

Good Luck and I hope they let you get going again soon x


----------



## littlewhisper (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi Pas, so sorry to hear you got a BFN it's tough .

I cycled for the first time in April and sadly it was a BFN. I got my review three weeks later and my consultant said if I wanted to I could try next cycle but I decided to hang off for three months to try to build my system up with supplements and super healthy eating to nurture those eggs!

I guess it's up to you in the end but don't panic , I thought I was fine and ready to go again but the emotions really crept in the next month and Irealised I was in quite a negative place. The way I think of it is that you are preparing an environment both physically and emotionally to receive an embryo and give it the best chance possible.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do x


----------



## HillBill (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you so much for your replies. So sorry to hear about your BFN's. 
Can I ask what supplements you are taking?  I think I will do the same and really try to get super healthy in the next 2 months. Just so much info about what foods to eat and especially what vits & supplements I should be taking. I know folic acid & multi vits are a definite but any help/advise about this (& super healthy foods) would be really appreciated. 
Good luck to us all!!


----------



## littlewhisper (Feb 28, 2013)

Well I had problems with fertilisation which my clinic suspected might be due to my eggs. I also seem to have PCOS so did some reading on what might help.  I am on Coq10 200mg, Vit C 500mg, fish oil 1100mg, Inositol 650mg, Royal jelly 1000mg approx, alpha lipoic acid 100mg, Boots Conception supplements ( like pregnacare) . I'm drinking at least 2ltrs water a day and having chopped walnuts, pumpkin seeds and Brazil nuts on my cereal. Be careful not to eat more than a couple of brazil nuts a day as they can be toxic in bigger quantities. 

I'm sure you know this but the main thing is to read up on any supplements to make sure they are ok for you and your particular circumstances. Also watch combinations with any other meds. the ones I take are quite common though and don't seem to have many side effects. Royal jelly is ok as long as you are not allergic to bees products.

As far as healthy eating I have almost cut out alcohol completely just the odd glass of wine once in a blue moon ( although did have  wine on holiday but only one small glass per evening !) no caffeine just herbal teas, lots of fresh fruit and veg especially greens like spinach and cabbage also beetroot. Reduced meat intake as a source of protein and increased pulses and vegetarian meals which provide lots of protein . Homemade veggie Curries are good as they are a tasty way to eat veg and some of the spices are really good for you (ginger, garlic,  turmeric, cinnamon, fennel etc)Try to avoid deep fried foods and cakes and biscuits. I am trying to eat organic food and organic whole milk where possible. It can get expensive so even if just the meat is organic thats the main one like chicken or red meats. Tescos and Sainsburys do some organic produce so does Asda but sometimes it depends on the branch. Fish twice or three times a week. The only thing I'm upset about is giving up chocolate. With PCOS I should try to avoid sugar spikes so I try to snack healthy with pumpkin seed toasts and houmous tasty but not the same  



Zita West does a good book with lots of advice so that might help.

Sorry for long post but hope it helps  

LW x


----------



## HillBill (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you so much. That's really helpful. 
Going to print it off and keep it in my folder. 
Thanks again. Px


----------

